# Signature/Avatar Page for lesofprimus...



## lesofprimus (Jul 20, 2005)

I will keep this thread locked and just post all my gimmicks for future use.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 28, 2006)

My avatar choices....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 28, 2006)

Others...


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 26, 2006)

Redo of Sigs...

"This Was a Fight to The Death.... He's Out to Kill Me, and I'm Gonna Get Him..."
--Capt. Stan "Swede" Vejtasa
"Hollywood Finally Got it Right..." - 12/15/07


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 3, 2007)

Blah blah blah Noobs....


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 10, 2010)

image


----------

